# Fish and Chips Update (White's Tree Frogs & Habitat Pics)



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

It's been a while...



























































































I posted this in the picture section but no ones commented, i guess people on here haven't looked anyway so its not an exact copy of the same post I just revamped their tank today and here are some pictures!

I added some colour for the summer :lol2: and put pressed cork background on one side and on the floor instead of substrate. : victory:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Comments please!:flrt:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I absolutely adore these frogs :flrt::flrt::flrt:
I have been asking my hubby to let me have some but at the moment,with my new Beardie and now my chameleon and dog and tortoises and rabbits I am not allowed,but hopefully one day :flrt::flrt:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

nice pictures, looks better with the substrate.

Re size your pics and people may comment, took ages for page to load.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i got the same tweezers as you andaroo


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> i got the same tweezers as you andaroo


lol useful arent they!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

They're so squidgy and cute:flrt:
Their set up is really nice too


----------



## geodaryl (Jan 17, 2009)

yea, pics are too big, takes an age to load the page. well worth it when i does tho, your frogs are soooo photogenic, i love 'em...


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Andaroo your set-up really is GREAT! Very nice on the eye, well done!!

I have 4 ENORMOUS Whites, 2 males, 2 females.. I THINK lol

I need to invest in a bigger tank for them now tho, I hope mine looks half as nice as yours


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> Hey Andaroo your set-up really is GREAT! Very nice on the eye, well done!!
> 
> I have 4 ENORMOUS Whites, 2 males, 2 females.. I THINK lol
> 
> I need to invest in a bigger tank for them now tho, I hope mine looks half as nice as yours


Aww thanks :2thumb:

Sorry about the large pics, I can't edit it now to resize them woops :lol2:


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

Like to hear how Fish n Chips are doing, taken an interest in them since I saw (and laughed a lot) at your problem when one of them had managed to try and eat the tissue paper that time when lunging for a cricket. Only read it once problem resolved, but your description of it trying to deep throat it and not letting go was making me giggle. And the pic of him after the event with a sort of 'hmm, what was the fuss all about?' look on him! :lol2:

Great tank by the way


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

treefroglover said:


> Like to hear how Fish n Chips are doing, taken an interest in them since I saw (and laughed a lot) at your problem when one of them had managed to try and eat the tissue paper that time when lunging for a cricket. Only read it once problem resolved, but your description of it trying to deep throat it and not letting go was making me giggle. And the pic of him after the event with a sort of 'hmm, what was the fuss all about?' look on him! :lol2:
> 
> Great tank by the way


Haha thanks. Fish did the same thing the other day, I had stopped using papertowels for the longest time and I use feeding tongs now so I figured i'd use papertowels again... So i was feeding chips at the front of the tank and fish was at the back and must have got too excited and dived at the papertowel he was sat on god knows why, there wasn't anything moving on it. I had to prise him off it and pull bits out of his mouth, he's also done similar things to the leaves in the tank a few times, silly thing:lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

they must be the most famous whites treefrogs in Britain by now with magazine deals and photo shoots, only tv left for them now :lol2: 
but they are a stunning looking pair of frogs, really well looked after


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love fish and chips!!! (the frogs and the food )


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

what size tank is that? i have 30x30x45 exo terra, would that be big enough for white tree frogs?

great pic's btw


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

I wish my lot were as accomodating and as photogenic as fish and chips!!


----------

